
Researcher forced to resign over study showing no bias in police shootings - twsttest
https://www.thecollegefix.com/scholar-forced-to-resign-over-study-that-found-police-shootings-not-biased-against-blacks/
======
shureluck
Anyone who thinks this is okay has not studied history in the 20th century.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
Anyone fast enough to accept anything...

~~~
aiscapehumanity
The truth is, conservatives would hide the fact you were living with agressive
police police (police state attribute) anyway. And this whole post is hardly
tech centered. [https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/series/counted-us-
police...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/series/counted-us-police-
killings)

~~~
shureluck
The recent events have made me much more conservative, and I have zero desire
to back unwarranted aggressiveness from police.

So what you said is not true.

------
aiscapehumanity
Literally a biased, unbalanced website It's in the sites about me part, lol
okay.

~~~
sterlind
I missed that, the "about me" section is pretty neutral but the tagline in the
footer says the Fix delivers your daily dose of _right_ [italics
theirs]-minded journalism.

Could someone here read the actual paper and its academic criticism rather
than just falling into party lines on the issue? I'm sleepy or I'd do it.

